# Anyone Familiar With This Particular Breeder



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello All,

We are considering getting a younger and smaller for that matter sister for our little guy Oscar, he is 16 months old and we would like to have a sister for him. We have been speaking to spangles dogs (spanglesdos4u.com) about purchasing a female Maltese they are in NJ and TN. I wanted to ask if anyone was familiar withthis breeder

Thanks in Advance
Anthony & Nadine


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I could not get to a web site from that link.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They sell multiple breeds and use Paypal. Sounds like a mill to me. RUN!!!

RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Why do they have two locations? 

Karyn


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

yikes, multiple breeds and paypal... i am with Brit, RUN.
Aimee


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Okay, I wasn't going to say anything negative, but I just wanted to add one comment about what bothers me most about this breeder, the fact that they state in their web site that them moving from England to the US has allowed them to breed on a larger scale than was allowed in England. I don't know why, but that part bothers me the most... 

Karyn


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Okay, I wasn't going to say anything negative, but I just wanted to add one comment about what bothers me most about this breeder, the fact that they state in their web site that them moving from England to the US has allowed them to breed on a larger scale than was allowed in England. I don't know why, but that part bothers me the most...
> 
> Karyn[/B]


 

Hmmm i too wonder what that means?????


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> They sell multiple breeds and use Paypal. Sounds like a mill to me. RUN!!!
> 
> RUN AWAY!!![/B]


 








I agree! Run!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> They sell multiple breeds and use Paypal. Sounds like a mill to me. RUN!!!
> 
> RUN AWAY!!![/B]



I don't think we can judge them on whether they take PayPal or not. If we do, then we need to lump one of the top breeders in there too. I recall a post on MO last year about this top breeder who took PayPals for the deposit, then when the deal fell through refunded the money minus what PayPal charged. In fact, the whole thread started about PayPal and payment, and it was egg on Jay's face when the breeder was named. He took the whole thread down, but it was up long enough for some good reading.

I know that there are several others well recognized in the show circles who do take PayPal for a small deposit. I think in this day and age just about everyone has a PayPal account to make internet purchases. I don't view this as like someone taking credit cards. My PayPal funds are drawn from my checking account when I make a purchase. 

I won't comment on the other factors, as I don't have anything positive to add.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I really don't understand what is wrong with a breeder accepting PayPal. If a responsible breeder interviews the prospective owner and is satisfied that the buyer and available puppy are a good match, the owner-to-be needs to send a deposit and then later, full payment, to the breeder.

There are many ways to get a deposit and then final payment to the breeder. This can be done with a check, money order or even PayPal. I see nothing wrong with that. PayPal is a great way to pay for something, in my opinion. Payment is instant and the buyer can save the expense of FedEx, etc. It is just another, albeit newer, way to make a payment. I don't understand why the word "PayPal" is considered a pejorative. 

However, PayPal is often associated with the scenario in which a non-responsible breeder has a Web site with shopping cart functionality and the person chooses a puppy from a photo online and checks out, paying with PayPal. The breeder never interviews the owner, etc. However, this same scenario can take place and a check or money order is sent to the breeder instead of using PayPal. So are we saying that we shouldn't pay with checks or money orders either?

PayPal is just one more way we have available to pay for something .... check, cash, credit card, money order.... PayPal.









BTW, there are red flags with this particular breeder and I would not personally buy from them....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I really don't understand what is wrong with a breeder accepting PayPal. If a responsible breeder interviews the prospective owner and is satisfied that the buyer and available puppy are a good match, the owner-to-be needs to send a deposit and then later, full payment, to the breeder.
> 
> There are many ways to get a deposit and then final payment to the breeder. This can be done with a check, money order or even PayPal. I see nothing wrong with that. PayPal is a great way to pay for something, in my opinion. Payment is instant and the buyer can save the expense of FedEx, etc. It is just another, albeit newer, way to make a payment. I don't understand why the word "PayPal" is considered a pejorative.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for saying it better. The air conditioning is not working that well in my tractor (needs freeon) and I've been out mowing. I think my brain is fried.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I do want to add that when a Web site with available puppies blatantly promotes any payment method in huge letters, it totally turns me off.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I found this on the Yorkie puppy page:






Spangles Dogs 





Available Yorkshire Terrier

TEA CUP





NEW LITTER JUST BORN 



Going to be very small like mum and Dad. 

Mother weighs in at three pounds and father weighs in at two pounds nine ounces. 

Puppies are out of top champion lines. . Will be available for the 

you can reach me on number below.


Now, how can anyone who really cares for their dog breed one who is only three pounds?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Now, how can anyone who really cares for their dog breed one who is only three pounds?[/B]


You are so right!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I won't make any judgement if this is a puppy mill or not. All I know is that I will visit and check out the place









I personally have no problem with Paypal. I find it extremely convenient although I have yet to pay for a pup through paypal. I usually go with cash or money order.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, I LOVE Paypal. I like it's convinience (god forbid if I have to go get my purse to get my CC #, you know) 

If this is a puppy mill, it seems like a 'higher class' puppy mill. Or at least they've taken pains to hide their true practices!! 

But that said, I know for a fact that if I'd seen this before getting Lucy, it would have sounded 'good enough' for my expectations. Now though, I'd be MUCH more picky and wouldn't even give this breeder the slightest bit of consideration <strike>but I'm not a maltese snob, of course







</strike> 

Did anyone check their prices? I'd be curious to see how much they are charging!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will tell you one thing, this is confusing the crapola out of me!!!
I know absolutely nothing about breeding and this or that . I can see how people are "dOOped"



Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a good list from Foxstone Maltese on how to identify a reputable breeder:

http://foxstonemaltese.com/howtofindmaltese.htm


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Here's a good list from Foxstone Maltese on how to identify a reputable breeder:
> 
> http://foxstonemaltese.com/howtofindmaltese.htm[/B]


Thanks!!!


Andrea~


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I found this on the Yorkie puppy page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



If this breeder is breeding so called "teacup" puppies then I would not feel comfortable with them being a reputable breeder







I feel that that along says enough about them and would run as fast as I could away from them


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I do want to add that when a Web site with available puppies blatantly promotes any payment method in huge letters, it totally turns me off.[/B]


 

I agree. I don't see the point in advertising a method of payment for a living creature.

That coupled with multiple breeds and some other statements on larger breeding practice, etc

is enough to make me run.


----------

